# Wtf is wrong with her!?



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, I wasn't in a story-telling mood yesterday, but now I am. I will (try to) leave out unnecessary details. 

So I pick her up from her apartment, everything's fine and dandy. We ended up buying a bottle of rum cause she wanted to drink beforehand (really surprising coming from her, actually). We had a pretty nice conversation during the 2-hour trip... and there were no awkward silences, which is nice. 

She likes MBTI too <3. Hahahaha I was able to introduce the MBTI thing into our conversation, and I told her what being an ENFJ stands for, and she agreed with everything. I told her about what are the... say "wrong" features (like being manipulative), and she stood by this 100% heh. I think she's an ENFJ that tries to be more P and flexible, but she's still a J by heart. 

We get to the concert, she pours some of the bottle in her water bottle so we can drink while we are doing line for the concert. She has NO alcohol tolerance whatsoever, and 3-4 sips gets her in a really happy mood... haha and she was hilarious in this state. When we actually entered the place, they took away the bottle (cause they don't allow any beverages inside =(... but I think that it was mainly cause of the fact that she was being really loud), so that kinda took away some of her fun haha.

And.... my story-telling mood is gone. So I'll tell you my conclusions.

As some of you said, she likes me, but she's not ready to be in a relationship with me. We got along pretty nicely, and we had really nice conversations, but she didn't lead me into thinking we should be together, and she didn't fell for my insinuations.

We held hands only to walk through the crowds, but as soon as it wasn't necessary for that, she would let go almost immediately. This was a general admission concert, so we had to be together really close. Some of the times, I would lead her into being more... physical, so to say. I would embrace her, or I would talk to her in a non-friend way (not creepish either), or some other things, and she never fell for it. She wasn't acting cold, but there was *NOTHING* to lead me into thinking that she maybe was looking for some other thing.

We get out of the concert (BADASS concert by the way, Mute Math are really great entertainers, and they are greatly experimental with their music), and we hop in our car. We make our way back home, and we talk all the way there. And I did something that maybe was wrong (for my own self). We start talking about our summer breaks, as we both went to europe (but to different places), and she starts telling me about ... the guys she was with. She's not a slut, by any means, as she's told me several times she's still a virgin and in a way that is obvious she's never been with someone in this way. She did date around in europe, and well, I can't blame it for it. It's europe! It's much better than the U.S. in some aspects that we both enjoy more, and she was having fun.

While she was telling me about it, she told me about this ONE guy in special. Apparently the relationship was PRETTY hardcore, even if it was only for a couple of weeks. She fell HARD for this guy, and he's pretty much the only person she's thinking about. She was thinking about going back to europe only for him, and he's been saying of going to the U.S. only for her. I know it won't happen. She's only 21, and that's obviously a fantasy that everyone gets when we are this young. Nevertheless, it's a strong fantasy, and she's not thinking about anyone else this way.

And if she is, it's not me, as she would not have told me about these guys. It would've been a bit foolish to tell her my feelings, when she has just finished telling me about the strong feelings she has for someone else.

We got to her place at 3 AM, I walked her to her apartment (hehe:

"You don't have to walk me all the way to my apartment... it's on the 4th floor!"
"But I am, cause I'm a gentleman, DAMN IT!"
"Haha you sure are haha, Mamma raised you right!"
"Damn straight!"), and we stay talking outside her apartment for about 40 more minutes. We really have a lot of chemistry and we have the typical "ok it's getting late" "yeah I should go" and I end up staying for 20 more minutes till we say that again. But it's late, around 3:40 AM, and I have to wake up at 6 AM cause I have a show outside of the city, so I finally take off, after she tells me "Text me when you wake up, I wanna know how you do on your show, and how you felt the morning after, let's text throughout the day =)". She says things like this that would make ANYONE think that she is leading me into something... but she really isn't.

Next day, I texted her around 3-4 PM, when I was coming back from the show. I just told her "heh, i can't believe you were singing the school's hymns before the concert! hahaha". Did she reply? I've told you enough about her already, what do you think?

I know everything would've been different if alcohol was involved. I didn't get tipsy (I'm 6'1", and I drink about once or twice a week a good amount of alcohol, so I can handle it pretty well), but I know that drinking unmixed alcohol would've got me a little tipsier and would've led me into maybe assuming other things about her behavior. Add to this that she was tipsy enough with a small amount of alcohol, and she was ready to keep drinking more, she probably would've acted more affectionate.

I'm not saying I would've preferred this, at all, cause I don't think that alcoholizing someone is a right way to get them. I am saying tho, that I probably would've said something if I was drunk enough, as she would've been (for sure) more physical. I would be singing a different tune right now, probably a guilty one, or one of failure.

So yeah... nothing happened


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

I was looking through the posts... and I just thought that maybe you might be taking stuff a little too personally because you care about her. Maybe try to look at it from a different perspective? Perhaps more optimistically? Like...

*Sms-es *do you think that maybe she's one of those people who sms-es short and direct answers? I mean if she always does that then maybe that's just her style of sms-ing...

*Looking away expressionlessly*: Maybe she was really busy or engrossed in the conversation at that moment?

*Lunch*: She could have been busy and forgot to reply, with the thought that she would call you later. If she's as studious as you mentioned maybe she was doing school work. 

*The concert*: If she became rather distant after holding hands and stuff maybe she isn't the touchy-feely kind?

The talking about other guys part _was_ rather weird though. Do you think it might be because of the tipsy part?

Anyway, just flipping things around to see the more positive side, so what I wrote isn't really balanced.
Hope it helped though and good luck.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

penpaperaser said:


> I was looking through the posts... and I just thought that maybe you might be taking stuff a little too personally because you care about her. Maybe try to look at it from a different perspective? Perhaps more optimistically? Like...
> 
> *Sms-es *do you think that maybe she's one of those people who sms-es short and direct answers? I mean if she always does that then maybe that's just her style of sms-ing...


I started thinking that to keep myself optimistic. There was something that happened during the concert though. She left her cellphone in my car during the concert, and you have no idea how impatient she was about this. I first told her that we could back and get it while we were on line, but she said she would be ok. When the concert ended, and we went back to the car, she couldn't wait to get back to her phone, and when she did, she started txting all of these people that apparently txted her during the concert.

*



Looking away expressionlessly

Click to expand...

*


> : Maybe she was really busy or engrossed in the conversation at that moment?


Maybe. She says that she often does this with people as she spaces out. 

*



Lunch

Click to expand...

*


> : She could have been busy and forgot to reply, with the thought that she would call you later. If she's as studious as you mentioned maybe she was doing school work.


I did call her and she didn't answer. I called her right after class, and I never heard from her about it.

*



The concert

Click to expand...

*


> : If she became rather distant after holding hands and stuff maybe she isn't the touchy-feely kind?


She actually confessed that she gets too touchy-feely with guys, and if you would meet her, you could tell right away.



> The talking about other guys part _was_ rather weird though. Do you think it might be because of the tipsy part?


Nah, this happened about 4 hours after we stopped drinking, and we sweated all of the alcohol out of our systems (she only took about 100 ml of that AT THE VERY VERY MOST). 



> Anyway, just flipping things around to see the more positive side, so what I wrote isn't really balanced.
> Hope it helped though and good luck.


Thanks for trying to keep me positive, I appreciate it (really) :happy:. However, I can honestly say, this story is over, and it was a failure. We went from 11 hours together having a REALLY NICE time with REALLY GOOD conversations, back to acting like strangers in one day.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Jorge said:


> Jorge needs to vent, yay!
> 
> Yes, this is about a girl from school. A girl who I've not been able to figure out for now over two years. A girl who's confused me more than anyone else in the last couple of years. A girl who I've had a crush on, unfortunately, since the first times I laid eyes on her. No, I haven't been saving myself up for this girl in any way, if you actually thought of that.
> 
> ...


You said you love her and can't really not express it. Maybe when you try to make plans with her you come off too strong and she backs off. Now she buys your tickets and emphasizes the alone part. thats mixed up signals unless you perceived something wrong

maybe she didnt want to eat lunch with that day at 12:20? and it was never official so dont get mad at her not answering her phone she did nothing wrong..


Honestly dude i think theres nothing wrong with her at all. You seem to look into too much of what she does says and acts. Shes just acting normal and your thikning too much about it. Just be chill and talk to her like a friend not like someone you desperatly want.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

this sounds nuts..


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Munchies said:


> You said you love her and can't really not express it. Maybe when you try to make plans with her you come off too strong and she backs off. Now she buys your tickets and emphasizes the alone part. thats mixed up signals unless you perceived something wrong
> 
> maybe she didnt want to eat lunch with that day at 12:20? and it was never official so dont get mad at her not answering her phone she did nothing wrong..
> 
> ...


Uhm yeah I don't love her hahaha. I just LIKE her.

Yeah this was more of a vent thing when that happened, and me sometimes being a loud person when in stress.

She's a bit weird, there's no denying that haha. Most people who approach me thinking we are good friends always end up telling me she's a bit off. No worries, I seem to have a pattern for liking people like this hahaha. I will give you tho that I look too much into what she does, because well, I like her, and I can't help it. I am really trying to make an effort to sound not too... creeper, so to say (Although I really don't think that sending her a txt inviting her to a place I was gonna play at is creepy...).

I guess maybe I'm just not used to the american people yet hehe.


----------

